# Rocking Chair Plans...



## JiuDuffSu (Mar 9, 2012)

Hello all:

Does anyone have any good/detailed plans for building a basic rocking chair? I've been looking all over and haven't found anything with much clarity.

Thanks in advance for any direction you can offer.

Ryan


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

If you like the Arts and Crafts style, there's a set of decent planes for a rocking chair in Wood Magazine: Arts and Craft Furniture available here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/1402711743/

They have used copies available as low as two dollars and some change. The book also has good plans for other A&C projects, so it's well worth the low price.

Update: Here's a picture of the rocking chair from the book:


----------



## HalDougherty (Jul 15, 2009)

Here's a blog post from LJ'er bkap. He markets his plans for a Maloof style rocker and has hands on classes also. For a limited time he's giving anyone here a copy of his material. Here's the link to the blog post:

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/62989#comment-1206321

My post at this blog details how to send him an e-mail. His description of how to get in touch with him was less than clear.


----------

